
Watch YC Startup School 2012 Live - dmor
http://startupschool.org/?video
======
rdl
Best RonCo quote: "you're going to make money while this guy fights with the
record labels" -- why you should do a technology and maybe b2b startup rather
than a music (or maybe even consumer generally) startup.

~~~
frankdenbow
Its funny, everyone says not to do a music startup but there is so much
potential there. Maybe I'm crazy to pursue it, but it seems that from history,
innovation happens when everyone is looking the other way.

~~~
rgbrgb
In what way is everyone looking the other way?

~~~
TillE
There's almost no one doing anything interesting with the creation and
distribution and marketing of new music.

It's 2012, and the major labels are still enormously powerful.

~~~
rgbrgb
I guess I was thinking of all the cool things bandcamp (which I love) and
soundcloud are doing for indies, not to mention Spotify, rdio, grooveshark,
itunes, amazon music, and google play.

I've been looking at the space and don't really know what I could add. It
looks really crowded with innovators to me. If I read you right, you're just
saying that there's still room for something better?

------
Laurentvw
Here's the schedule: <http://i.imgur.com/iodVL.jpg> (Photo taken by Robert
Scoble)

~~~
manaskarekar
Thank you so much! One would think this would be on the 'Speakers' page.

------
kevinsd
I really enjoy watching but I am a bit occupied today. Where can I find a
recording?

------
nik_0_0
No webcast for Horowitz? Why?

~~~
jammur
It's possible that he might have requested it if he expected to divulge some
sensitive information.

~~~
sturadnidge
I doubt attendees had to sign an NDA - even if they did, Scoble is there ;).
Pretty lame (not your comment, the 'no webcast').

~~~
waterlesscloud
Whatever he talks about will get posted somewhere, guaranteed. It's just going
to be released in a spotty way now. Lame.

------
fbuilesv
A lot of the stuff Spolsky's covering right now is coming from his Strategy
Letter I (<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000056.html>). That's
probably my favorite thing he's ever written.

~~~
josh2600
Not trying to be a hater, and I know this isn't Reddit, but it kills me when
people don't know the different between Effect and Affect.

Other than that, great advice and well written article.

~~~
aptwebapps
Are you referring to the linked article? I didn't find any incorrect usages of
affect or effect at all.

------
jrubinovitz
"It wasn't about taking over the world, it was about being baller in San
Francisco." -Travis Kalanick, Founder of Uber

Sounds like a good starting goal to pursue with a start-up.

------
greattypo
Who is that startup that had their funding yanked after signing documents and
moving from Houston to San Francisco?

~~~
rdl
(EDIT: This was a YC company, and she specifically said it wasn't a YC co, so
this probably isn't it, but similar)

Storenvy (Kansas City, Mo not Houston)

[http://joncrawford.com/post/20378314843/how-i-got-kicked-
out...](http://joncrawford.com/post/20378314843/how-i-got-kicked-out-of-y-
combinator-and-then-raised)

I assume that's the one you mean -- I met the guy and he's actually pretty
reasonable, so I think the whole thing was just an unfortunate situation.

~~~
metafour
I thought she said it wasn't a Y-Combinator company that had this happen to
them.

~~~
rdl
Ah, doh. I didn't see the talk (was trying to find parking for 45min before
giving up and just watching online. I _really_ hate the Stanford campus.)

~~~
nicholas73
I gave up and parked in a restricted zone. No ticket!

~~~
mahyarm
Many ticket zones are also only enforced mon-fri.

~~~
nicholas73
I had thought this was the case, but all the restricted zones I saw were open,
so I thought it might be for a reason. But after going up 4 floors I decided
to ponder instead the effects of herd mentality. As it turns out, you exit
through the top anyway :)

------
jc123
What did Weebly do to start getting an upward trend? Good talk but a little
light on some key details.

~~~
andyjsong
seriously, this is what pissed me off most about the talk. He talks in detail
about the straight up and down in user signups after Time, Newsweek, and TC
features, but when he shows the graph of up and to the right, he just said it
was "word of mouth" and nothing else, it seemed like he acquired his users
through magic.

Did users just start to get it? What changed to make it hockey stick growth?
It just seemed like it was a lame pitch to work for his company because he has
a ping pong table and a room that can be opened with a book.

~~~
rhizome
Weebly was YC Winter 07, which roughly coincides with his "18 month"
milestone, no? I don't recall him offering much data in the YC realm, so that
could have been an overall force.

------
bkyan
I wish they had two separate video feeds, one for the speaker and the other
for the slide presentation.

~~~
metafour
It seemed like there was when Jessica Livingston was on. Her slides were
showing to the right of the video. When Patrick came on it just showed his
name and title there the whole time instead.

~~~
rhizome
I don't remember Patrick having any slides. Only half of the speakers made any
use of slides, with Jessica the most effective (to me) and
Weebly/Pinterest/Spolsky tied for distant 2nd.

------
jmcalacanis
launch ticker is live blogging in case you miss anything

<http://launchticker.com/#/rooms/Ticker>

~~~
taphangum
The notes are great.

------
waleedka
Is there any place to watch previous videos for those of us who missed them?

~~~
napoleond
<http://www.justin.tv/startupschool>

~~~
waleedka
Nope. I'm looking for videos from this year, not previous years.

~~~
napoleond
They'll probably be up on that link in the next day or two.

------
whyleyc
Can anyone who's there please post the schedule for the day ?

------
supersaiyan
Great work guys, thanks for live streaming it; tired of missing out on awesome
events just because I don't live in San Francisco

------
brianchu
Some Ben Horowitz gems (paraphrased):

You have to have a 10x better product to beat (established) competition.

There is no number 2 in tech.

Over time, "wants" become "needs." (Ex: the refrigerator)

When Loudcloud was burning cash and going downhill: "I sleep like a baby... I
wake up every two hours and cry."

Breakthrough ideas seem like hallucinations.

~~~
davidw
> There is no number 2 in tech.

Depends entirely on the market, although it's often more likely in tech
because of the global reach of companies, positive network externalities, and
other factors like that, that make it a very different sector, than, say
"small Italian restaurants".

------
supersaiyan
Awesome, though I wish they would write the name of the person/company
actually speaking, since I don't know what some of these
(<http://startupschool.org/speakers.html>) people look like

~~~
joefreeman
Patrick Collison Founder, Stripe
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/8/87/Patrick_...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/8/87/Patrick_Collison.jpg/220px-
Patrick_Collison.jpg)

Ron Conway Partner, SV Angel
[http://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/11/1106_ceos_on_electio...](http://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/11/1106_ceos_on_election/image/ron_conway.jpg)

Ben Horowitz Partner, Andreessen Horowitz; Founder, Opsware
[http://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/ben-
horo...](http://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/ben-
horowitz.jpeg)

Travis Kalanick Founder, Uber
[http://www.washingtonian.com/blogs/capitalcomment/images/201...](http://www.washingtonian.com/blogs/capitalcomment/images/2012-01-11-TravisKalanickUber-01_1.jpg)

Jessica Livingston Partner, Y Combinator
<http://www.foundersatwork.com/author.html>

Hiroshi Mikitani Founder, Rakuten
[http://www.japantimes.co.jp/images/photos2007/nb20070331a2a....](http://www.japantimes.co.jp/images/photos2007/nb20070331a2a.jpg)

Tom Preston-Werner Founder, GitHub [http://mixergy.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/08/Preston-Werner...](http://mixergy.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/08/Preston-Werner.png)

David Rusenko Founder, Weebly
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/69/David_Rus...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/69/David_Rusenko.jpg)

Ben Silbermann Founder, Pinterest
[https://talentmechanic.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/ben-
silbe...](https://talentmechanic.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/ben-
silbermann.jpg)

Joel Spolsky Founder, StackExchange, Fog Creek Software
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/73/Joe...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/73/Joel_spolsky_on_20_sept_2007.jpg/220px-
Joel_spolsky_on_20_sept_2007.jpg)

Mark Zuckerberg Founder, Facebook [http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-
images/Guardian/Pix/pictures/20...](http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-
images/Guardian/Pix/pictures/2012/10/4/1349376428882/Mark-Zuckerberg-010.jpg)

------
funapps
Please post links to videos, youtube ? you cant watch it here? how do i watch
it?

------
bndr
Is there a recording somewhere for those who missed it?

------
wes-exp
Given the choice between switching to a computer with Flash (I'm on an iPad)
or not watching this, I'm choosing not to watch.

------
napoleond
I love watching these talks every year! It would be really good if there was a
way to pause/rewind the feed, though.

~~~
msellout
And to make the feed lower resolution.

~~~
pclark
and buffer slower

------
manaskarekar
Is there a list of people who have already spoken? I have missed quite a few.

~~~
metafour
This link should help. It seems like they've live blogged everyone who has
been on.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4677964>

------
mikesmullin2
we need a site for matchmaking startup entrepreneurs

------
jahansafd
please find your seats guyzzzzz

